# Josef 'Pips' Priller and his Machines



## Njaco (Feb 1, 2011)

Pics of Josef 'Pips' Priller of JG 51 and of JG 26. Pics from...

"Bf 109D/E Aces 1939-1942" by John Weal
"Fw 190 Aces of the Western Front' by John Weal
"JG 26 War Diary" by Donald Caldwell
"The Air War in Europe" by Time/Life books
several unknown sources

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 1, 2011)

Great stuff Chris. A couple there I don't think I've seen before.


----------



## javlin (Feb 1, 2011)

Thks Chris doing a 190 now and did now relize that these planes put out so little exhaust staining.Cheers


----------



## Njaco (Feb 1, 2011)

a few more.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 1, 2011)

Neat stuff Chris!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 1, 2011)

Nice ones Chris!


----------



## Florence (Feb 1, 2011)

Another photo of Priller.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow! Neat material Chris!!


----------



## Wotan (Feb 2, 2011)

and my skins for IL-2 Sturmovik: 

Download skin: Josef "Pips" Priller Bf 109E-1/E-3/F-4

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks Wotan! looks like he had that BMW long before the Fw 190.


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 2, 2011)

Great pics!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 3, 2011)

Cool!


----------



## Wotan (Feb 3, 2011)

.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wotan (Feb 3, 2011)

....


----------



## Njaco (Jun 27, 2011)

A few with his Bf 109 F.......


----------



## Njaco (Jun 28, 2011)

a few more.....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 28, 2011)

Great shots.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 29, 2011)

Good stuff Chris. The first two really lend themselves to a silly caption competition !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 29, 2011)

What a great idea Terry

#1 - "Brokeback Rudder"
#2 - "The LW's first and last blind fighter pilot prepares to start his engine."


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 29, 2011)

Great stuff Chris!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 29, 2011)

#2: Get you hand out of you pants and step away from the plane


----------



## Airframes (Jun 29, 2011)

1. Mein Gott, Franz just said he loves me!
2. Verdamt - ver has mein keyboard gone?!


----------



## le_steph40 (Jun 30, 2011)

Excellent, thank you very much for posting


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 30, 2011)

Nice Terry


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 1, 2011)

#1. Do you think Franz knows I'm not wearing pants?
#2. Und now for mein Ray Charles impression.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 1, 2011)

Crimea_River said:


> #2. Und now for mein Ray Charles impression.


 

LMAO, we have a winner!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 6, 2013)

found a few more....

.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 7, 2013)

Nice stuff Chris!


----------



## beaupower32 (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Airframes (Feb 15, 2013)

The last one is interesting. Anyone know who the RAF pilot is, and/or which Squadron he's from?


----------



## Gastounet (Feb 15, 2013)

The Musée de l'Air, in Le Bourget, near Paris (France) shows a Focke Wulf A-8 painted like the plane Priller was using in the early days of the Normandy campaign.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 15, 2013)

Nice! Is this the post war Nord-built example, which used to hand from the roof many years ago?


----------



## Jack_Hill (Feb 15, 2013)

Yes.
The last Nc-900 in France.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks Jack - looks much better now in Priller's colours!


----------



## Jack_Hill (Feb 15, 2013)

Would look even better Flying !
Air and space museum refuse flying condition restaurations since D 520 crashed in 1986.
A crappy alibi to hide the lack of will to.
Could be fully restaured, even if not flown, some engine running events could be fascinating but such a lack of imagination out there...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 15, 2013)

Good stuff!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks for the pic!!


----------



## Jack_Hill (Feb 15, 2013)

Nice pic Gastounet !

Thanks for sharing !


----------



## Njaco (Jun 10, 2013)

New one and a colorized one....

.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 12, 2013)

Neat, if a bit heavy on the colourisation - but still nice.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 12, 2013)

I like them!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 15, 2013)

That first White 13 in post #39 belongs to Heinz Bar of JG51


----------



## Njaco (Jun 19, 2013)

You're right! I got the pics mixed up!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 21, 2013)

ok then...where's the unmixed up pic? ....


----------



## N4521U (Oct 27, 2013)

This was Prillers Bf-108 while he lived in Canada.
Does anyone have any photos of it. He must have shown it at air shows in the cold cold North?
It's in the HARS collection and the only one in Oz. It's being slowwwwwly restored to flying condition, after a crash landing somewhere in Australia.

*********My what a mistake.... this was Franz Stiglers plane when he lived in Canada!!!!!! Silly me.


----------



## mikec1 (Oct 27, 2013)

.
.
.
Greetings Njaco, Wayne, Gastounet;




Nice posts ............. Great set of photos ............... 

 .... 

 .... 






Mike
.
.
.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 20, 2014)

another pic.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 21, 2014)

sorry Chris, Herbert Ihlefeld's Bf109E-3


----------



## le_steph40 (Jan 21, 2014)

Yes, it's Ihlefeld's aircraft, but Bf 109E-1 w.nr.6095 during July 1941 at Jassy, Romania.
The old one of Priller flown by Ihlefeld was E-3 w.nr.5057 during April 1941 at Larissa, Greece.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 21, 2014)

That may be why I had it confused. Thanks!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 23, 2014)

le_steph40 said:


> Yes, it's Ihlefeld's aircraft, but Bf 109E-1 w.nr.6095 during July 1941 at Jassy, Romania.
> The old one of Priller flown by Ihlefeld was E-3 w.nr.5057 during April 1941 at Larissa, Greece.



Then it's a modified E-1 as it definitely has wing mounted cannons and lower wing bulges.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 24, 2014)

Josef "Pips" PRILLER, Kommodore of JG 26, facing his Fw 190 A-8 at Rambouillet during Summer 1944.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 24, 2014)

Man, that is just one beautiful plane.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 25, 2014)

I think I have this one to build if I am not mistaken. Nice find Chris, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 26, 2014)

good one Chris!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 26, 2014)

Good find Chris!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 30, 2014)

I might as well post this too!

Oberfeldwebel Walter Grünlinger, wingman of the Gruppenkommandeur Hauptmann Josef Priller.

.


----------



## Wurger (May 1, 2014)




----------



## ArmouredSprue (Dec 22, 2019)

Amazing topic guys. very interesting


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 26, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------

